# new



## vick (Nov 30, 2012)

curently have 4 hives lost two this fall. have six nucs coming in march in trade. started two years ago. have always been facinated with bees. i am also currently redoing my 1953 john deere 40


----------



## seyc (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome vick!


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome from SC.


----------



## vick (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you all Fisher we are neighbors only an hour drive


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Vick! If you ever give up on beekeeping or the John Deere I will gladly help you get rid of them for you. I know a great farm in Florida.


----------



## vick (Nov 30, 2012)

give up what foul language lol


----------



## vick (Nov 30, 2012)

i am in fl weekly get over on your side sometimes have stopped at the dadant store near you several times understanding some of the equipment and how it works seemed a little easier seing it in person at the store than at catalog level


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome!
It is nice to see items up close


----------

